# Radio Flyer Wagon



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey everyone, i have a old radio flyer wagon, and just wanted to know whats the value on one of these things...It is missing the steering pole...and needs a little TLC...Anyways if i wanted to restore it, where would i be able to find parts for it.?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

YA...i got all the parts ull need to restore it :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2011, 01:25 PM~20210869
> *YA...i got all the parts ull need to restore it :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Well all i need is the steering pole...pm me pics and maybe we can make sumthing happen


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

well radio flyers had two diffrent style poles. one was a straight pull arm with a y split at the base, the other is a ball style arm. meaning a ball at the base.. do you know what kind it is off hand.. could get parts possibly off there website. or if you have a local tractor supply store nier you they might also have what you need. wheels you can find at most any hardware stores (lowes/home depo) places like that... but honestly coming from me. its cheaper to make the pull yourself, an the tires aint cheap.. you can pick up a brand new one at most walmarts in box for around $40. a pop. i know because i have alot of them around 50 (for my pumpkin patch) :biggrin: ill take a look maybe i have An extra pull arm layin around from a broken wagon.. ill look in the morning an pm you..


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 29 2011, 10:14 PM~20215144
> *well radio flyers had two diffrent style poles. one was a straight pull arm with a y split at the base, the other is a ball style arm. meaning a ball at the base.. do you know what kind it is off hand.. could get parts possibly off there website. or if you have a local tractor supply store nier you they might also have what you need. wheels you can find at most any hardware stores (lowes/home depo) places like that... but honestly coming from me. its cheaper to make the pull yourself, an the tires aint cheap.. you can pick up a brand new one at most walmarts in box for around $40. a pop.  i know because i have alot of them around 50 (for my pumpkin patch)  :biggrin:  ill take a look maybe i have An extra pull arm layin around from a broken wagon.. ill look in the morning an pm you..
> *


Oh ohkay kool thanks man...but do yu know the value of these wagons wen they are all restored.???


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

restored it just depends on the market to be honest.... like i said brand new there around $40. give or take.. if its like an older model i would say maybe $60. + its really sketch when sellin wagons... sometimes with the older wagons there worth more beat up, older people like the vintage lookin stuff for there gardens know what i mean. get on ebay search around. i would say 40~60 though..


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 29 2011, 11:08 PM~20215693
> *restored it just depends on the market to be honest.... like i said brand new there around $40. give or take.. if its like an older model i would say maybe $60. + its really sketch when sellin wagons... sometimes with the older wagons there worth more beat up, older people like the vintage lookin stuff for there gardens know what i mean. get on ebay search around. i would say 40~60 though..
> *


Oh cuz imine isnt in the best condition either...it still needs a new paintjob, steering pole, and i think there might be sum rust on it too


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

not much value restored....but customized ????could run a bit :biggrin: 

and u should make ur own if all u need is the pole handle...do some thing kool....like twisted...or something


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

O hahaha okay i'll keep that in mind.!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

any pics?????????


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

I will try and post sum later today.!!!

But does anyone have pictures of restored ones and custom


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 30 2011, 05:45 PM~20221682
> *I will try and post sum later today.!!!
> 
> But does anyone have pictures of restored ones and custom
> *











found this


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 30 2011, 05:50 PM~20221729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ahaha that looks kool...thanks orange


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 30 2011, 06:08 PM~20221880
> *Oh ahaha that looks kool...thanks orange
> *


No prob bro


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 30 2011, 06:22 PM~20222026
> *No prob bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=311959&st=0










Radio Flyer Wheels :biggrin:


----------

